# Outdoor Winter Riding: Keeping Warm



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Pantyhose under clothes work wonders for keeping warmth in without adding bulk!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Where in Canada are you BTR? No snow being called for on the prairies here just yet, thank goodness.

I love my Boinks Skins breeches, very toasty to ride in, and goose down vest and coat


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

Those packs that you bust and they make heat are great to stick everywear you can.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

They sell hand warmers Lil' hotties, and toasty toes for your boots. With a scarf to keep my nose warm, I'm set!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

polar fleece is very warm for it's weight. Dont skimp on cheap stuff by the real deal, decent warm boots, Mountain rider fleece lined pants are nice. I like the fleece lined jeans from cabelas. Dont forget your head and neck,
One thing to remember, Dont where warm cloths while unloading and tacking up, you get all bundled up for the cold then get hot and sweaty while tacking, save your jacket and hat till right before you saddle.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I was always cold in the winter until I discovered the wonderful world of wearing gortex clothing and boots. It keeps you dry by not allowing moisture in (rain/snow) while allowing your perspiration to breath out. Toss in material that also breaks the wind and you'll stay much warmer. 

What I've actually done is bought gortex rain gear and keep it behind the seat of my pickup. If it's not actually raining when I start riding I'll generally put the pants on and tie the coat behind my saddle for quick access. If it's just a might rain situation I tie them both behind the saddle so they are there if needed. When windy, I put them both on as a wind breaker.

Boots made the biggest difference for me by a large margin. Keeping my feet warm and dry really cut down on my misery index.


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

If it started snowing outside this minute, I wouldn't be surprised. It's way too cold. Where did summer go? 

I just layer clothes. A couple pairs of thick pants, thick socks and maybe toe warmers, layered mits, and my Carhart coat (so incredibly insulating).

Winter sucks. I want to move to Cuba.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

and to think that today we were all excited that it's only supposed to be 85 degrees (F) today...


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Endiku said:


> and to think that today we were all excited that it's only supposed to be 85 degrees (F) today...


Spent 2 weeks in Sherman, TX doing some work just last month. I would be excited for 85 too since it was 84 at 7am when I was there.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

BTW, skins are currently on sale Boink Equestrian - Riding Skins Collection

OOPS, sorry I see the sale is over drat


----------

